# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  Skygofree: تروجان خطرناکی که به سادگی صاحب گوشی هوشمند شما خواهد شد!

## zeynab89

عملکرد اکثر تروجان ها در بیشتر مواقع یکسان است: تمامی آن ها پس از نفوذ به دستگاه قربانی، اطلاعات پرداخت مالک را یا از طریق ماین کردن و یا از طریق زمرنگاری اطلاعات و درخواست باج به سرقت می برند. اما آن ها همیشه روی یک خط صاف حرکت نمی کنند و گاهی اوقات پیش می آید که به جاسوسی بپردازند و از دیگر قابلیت های قابل دسترس استفاده کنند.

اخیرا یکی از تروجان های سینماتیک را با نام Skygofree (هیچ ارتباطی با برنامه ی سینمایی Sky Go ندارد) را کشف شده است. Skygofree پر از توابع است به گونه ای که خیلی از ما هرگز مشابه آن را ندیده ایم. به عنوان مثال این تروجان قادر است مکان دستگاهی که تروجان روی آن نصب شده است را ردیابی و ضبط صدای مالک دستگاه را در صورتی که در مکان خاصی قرار دارد، روشن کند. در واقعیت این رفتار به این معنا است که مجرمان می توانند استراق سمع کنند، به عنوان مثال آن ها می توانند از زمانی که مدیر وارد محل کار خود می شود تا زمانی که او به خانه ی خود می رود همه چیز را بشنوند و از تمام رازهای مدیر باخبر شوند.


یکی دیگر از تکنیک های جالب تروجان Skygofree این است که می تواند طورر مخفیانه یک گوشی هوشمند یا یک کامپیوتر آلوده را به شبکه ی کنترل شده توسط مجرمان متصل می کنند، این اتصال حتی در زمانی که مالک دستگاه تمامی اتصالات وای فای را در دستگاه غیرفعال کرده باشد نیز رخ می دهد. این کار به مجرمان اجازه می دهد که ترافیک قربانیان جمع آوری و تجزیه و تحلیل شود. به عبارتی دیگر مجرمان متوجه خواهند شد که کاربران چه سایت هایی را مشاهده کرده و چه ورودی هایی را به سیستم خود داده است، آن ها حتی از شماره کارت و دیگر مواردی که در سیستم وارد می شود نیز باخبر خواهند شد.

این بدافزار همچنین دارای چندین توابع است که مدام در حال آماده باش قرار دارد. به عنوان مثال آخرین نسخه ی اندروید می تواند به طور خودکار فرآیندهای غیرفعال را برای مصرف انرژی باتری متوقف کند اما Skygofree قادر است نظم این روند را بهم بریزد. در تلفن های هوشمند این تروجان می تواند برنامه های مورد علاقه ی شما را در زمانی که صفحه ی دستگاه خاموش است متوقف و Skygofree را به لیست علاقمندی ها اضافه کند.

این بدافزار همچنین می تواند برنامه های محبوب مانند فیس بوک، اسکایپ، وایبر و واتس اپ را نظارت کند. اما در آخرین مورد توسعه دهندگان زرنگی خود را نشان دادند، این تروجان قادر است مسیج های واتس اپ را از طریق سرویس های دسترسی بخواند. ما قبلا توضیح داده ایم که مجرمان چگونه می توانند یک دستگاه آلوده را کنترل کنند و مدیریت آن را بدست گیرند. این کنترل یک چشم دیجیتال است که که قادر است تمامی موارد را روی صفحه ی نمایش بخواند و در مورد Skygofree تروجان قادر است پیام های WhatsApp را ببیند و بخواند. با استفاده از سرویس Accessibility این اجازه از کاربر گرفته می شود اما چیزی که بدافزار از کاربر درخواست می کند مورد دیگری است.

از این رو Skygofree می تواند به طور مخفیانه دوربین جلوی دستگاه را روشن کند و هر زمان که دستگاه کاربر قفل بود عکس بگیرد. حتی نمی‌توانید تصور کنید که مجرمان چگونه و در کجا از این عکس ها استفاده می کنند.

Skygofree همچنین می تواند تماس ها و پیام های اس ام اس و ورودی های تقویم و اطلاعات کاربران را فراخوانی کند.

*وعده ی اینترنتی سریع*

محققان Skygofree را به تازگی و در اواخر سال 2017 کشف کرده اند اما آنالیزها نشان می دهد که مجرمان سال های سال است که از آن در حال استفاده هستند و از سال 2014 تا به حال استفاده از آن را افزایش داده اند. در طول سه سال گذشته این بدافزار ایز یک نمونه ی ساده به یک جاسوس افزار تبدیل شده است.

این بدافزار از طریق وب سایت هایی با اپراتورهای جعلی گسترش یافته است که در آن Skygofree در پشت یک بروزرسانی برای بهبود سرعت اینترنت موبایل پنهان شده است. اگر کاربر بر روی آن کلیک کند، تروجان بارگیری و هشداری نمایان می شود که تنظیمات در حال انجام است، در این هنگام دستورات بیشتر از سرور فرمان درخواست می شود.


*پیش بینی های انجام شده
*

تا به امروز سرویس های ابر توانسته اند چند نمونه از عفونت ها را ثبت کنند که همگی آن ها در ایتالیا بوده اند. اما این بدان معنی نیست که کاربران در دیگر کشورها می توانند از نظر محافظت خاطر جمع باشند: توزیع کنندگان بدافزارها می توانند مخاطبان خود را در هر لحظه تغییر دهند و آن ها را غافلگیر نمایند. خبر خوب این است که شما می توانید خود را مقابل این تروجان پیشرفته مانند هر آلودگی دیگری محافظت کنید:



اپلیکیشن ها را تنها از فروشگاه های رسمی دانلود کنید. نیاز است که برای نصب برنامه ها، اشخاص ثالث را از روی آن ها غیر فعال کنید، شما می توانید این کار را در تنظیمات گوشی هوشمند خود انجام دهید.اگر شک دارید دانلود نکنید. برای برنامه های نامناسب خیلی موارد هستند که مشکوک به نظر می رسند. حتما به نظر دیگر کاربران توجه کنید و آن ها را نادیده نگیرید.یک راهکار امنیتی قابل اعتماد را بر روی دستگاه خود نصب کنید. به عنوان مثال اینترنت سکیوریتی کسپرسکی برای اندروید گزینه ی خوبی برای شما است. این راهکار دستگاه شما را مقابل برنامه ها و فایل های مخرب وب سایت های مشکوک و لینک های خطرناک محافظت می کند. در نسخه ی رایگان این راهکار اسکن دستگاه به صورت دستی و در نسخه ی پرداختی اسکن به صورت خودکار انجام می شود.
4. به منظور محافظت از تلفن های همراه و تبلت هایی که کارمندان در محل کار خود استفاده می کنند، اینترنت سکیوریتی کسپرسکی برای موبایل را که جزئی از اندپوینت سکیوریتی کسپرسکی برای سازمان هااست را اکیدا توصیه می کنیم.

----------

